# Need a fixie hub for my Aerospoke



## Tonka (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm rigging my Miyata 912 crit rocket for messenger duty. Anyboky know where I can find a fixie hub for my Aerospoke? Aerospoke doesn't make them anymore, and was no help in finding an old one. Switching out the hub would save me building a new wheel. More general suggestions on converting to fixie are welcome.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Tonka said:


> I'm rigging my Miyata 912 crit rocket for messenger duty. Anyboky know where I can find a fixie hub for my Aerospoke? Aerospoke doesn't make them anymore, and was no help in finding an old one. Switching out the hub would save me building a new wheel. More general suggestions on converting to fixie are welcome.



I think youll find youll need all new spokes if your gonna use a all together new hub. But if Blades are how your gonna go, Ive had the best luck building with the DT Swiss ones other than that its all Sapim made Mavic Spokes. witch arent gonn help ya. The Dt ones are still able to fit through most average sized spoke holes. Crazy precise expensive hubs might be another story though.

If your building the bike to be ridden in streets I would use whats practical and reliable. I used DT straight guage spokes cause they take way less time to build, and dont loose tention as often when new. Yes they are way less cool than butted and sliglty heavier, but way more oriented for what i wanted. If your really in rough roads look at building with DT Alpine III spokes. I build my BSX and DH rear wheels with them cause of the torque shift. Youd be hard pressed to break one!

Ciao


----------



## Tonka (Mar 4, 2005)

*Thank you, Jamie*

Thank you for your advice about the spokes, but you misunderstand what I've got. My Aerospoke wheel is a five spoke, one piece composite wheel, so if you remove the hub locknut, the whole hub falls out in your lap. Aerospoke used to make a track hub for my wheel, but they don't anymore. If I had one of those old hubs, going fixie would be easier than changing a tire.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 4, 2005)

Turns out, the sealed cartridge bearings won't take the abuse. Can't use the Aerospoke anyway.


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

What did you do with the wheelset? Also, wonder about switching out the hub from freewheel cassette to splined cassette.

I'd like to get my hands on a set of these wheels.

Thanks.


----------

